

Samsung’s Galaxy S II invades the US in August - richardofyork
http://venturebeat.com/2011/07/20/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-us-launch/

======
eggbrain
Doesn't sound definitive to me. I'm sure they want to be in the US, but until
they announce a launch date or at least a carrier, I won't get my hopes up
just yet.

------
cdsanchez
There will be four variants of the GSII in the US, one for each of the big
carriers. "Attain" (AT&T), "Within" (Sprint), "Function" (Verizon), and
"Hercules" (T-Mobile). This article
([http://www.infosyncworld.com/reviews/cell-phones/samsung-
gal...](http://www.infosyncworld.com/reviews/cell-phones/samsung-
galaxy-s2-scheduled-for-august-release/12178.html)) has a bit more info.

------
tobias3
Does anyone know why it hits the US market later than Europe and Japan? Maybe
the software patent issues?

~~~
martythemaniak
The carriers are a bunch of bitches and they won't let a manufacturer simply
sell a phone without jumping through a thousand hoops.

Rigorous network testing is a good thing, but they won't stop until the phone
has a silly name (Spring Within!) a silly new plastic skin and a load of
crapware on the phone.

~~~
kirse
This is why I've imported all my phones for the past 7+ years...

Nokia 6820

Sony Ericsson M600i (white)

Nokia N95 8gb

Nokia N900

Galaxy S2

It's a tad more expensive than a locked-in contract plan but you get your
phone many months before the US Market (if they get it at all) and none of the
Marketing / Carrier BS.

Having a smartphone years ago was almost like owning a really nice car,
everyone used to ask me about the 6820/M600i especially. Now the only
advantage is getting something a few months earlier, so the markets are at
least improving in that most great phones are making it to the US markets. The
US mobile market was complete garbage years ago compared to what it is now...

~~~
pedrocr
Do you still get 3G? AT&T and T-Mobile both use different 3G frequencies than
the rest of the world. You can easily just plug in a SIM to a foreign phone
but you may not get 3G.

~~~
kirse
That used to be an issue with phones 5 years ago (like the M600i, which I
bought purely because it looked cool), but these days with most phones being
Quad-band 2G / Tri-band 3G (or better) it's pretty easy to get a phone that
will work on most freq. here in the US. Howardforums is full of people that do
this all the time.

Obviously you're stuck if Verizon is your choice of network... I mostly just
hop around on T-Mobile / AT&T depending on who has the towers that support the
phone I want. I think the Galaxy S2 may be the last phone I import early
though, like I said the only real disadvantage to the US markets these days is
launch lag time... We're getting all the best hardware now. Sometimes it's
even good to wait, because there's always bugs that are worked out with any
first release.

~~~
pedrocr
That's not my experience with T-Mobile. It uses the pretty non-standard
1700Mhz. I bought a HTC Wildfire a while ago and only got 2G. AT&T may be a
different experience.

------
bad_user
For the first time ever I got to own a product I really wanted before you
people in the US did.

Cool!

~~~
michaelcampbell
As a person residing in the US, I've been wanting any of a number of your
European high efficiency diesel engine equipped automobiles for _YEARS_.

~~~
pedrocr
Can't you just order one from BMW/VW/Mercedes/etc? I know at least one owner
of a recent 3-series diesel BMW in California.

In fact the same should be possible with this phone. You can just buy it
yourself and plug in a SIM, that's just not common in the US. The 3G
frequencies are sometimes not the same though.

